# The "Rail" Road Tracks!



## RailRider (Dec 31, 2011)

Took my 69 Dual Stick 5 down to the "Rail" Road Tracks!


----------



## 69 RS/SS (Jan 1, 2012)

*sweet pics*

Ron, great pictures, super nice bike! Thanks for for sharing. JC...


----------



## Sambikeman (Jan 2, 2012)

*Pics,*

Ron great pictures......


----------

